# Washed some of the brats today



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We pulled the yearling bucks out and gave them a bath this afternoon and my daughters 2 yearling does. I grabbed some quick pics as they were finished. We just wanted to give them a good scrub, and to ensure the minor mite issues they had were cleared up/healing (plus I soaked them with some spray to help ward off bugs/mites).

Scat (Scat Daddy) my son's yearling buck



























Superior (Smokin Number One) is Scat's twin brother and belongs to my daughter.




























My daughter and her doe Aspen









Aspen is a busy body, so getting pictures are tough... my daughter tried to bribe her to stand with cookies lol









Willow is my daughter's other yearling doe who is a little older (Dec born - Aspen turned a year old in March).


















Cell phone pics 


















Scat was enjoying the bath!


















Are we done yet? lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks I appreciate it! We're slowly trying to get them into more of a show condition. I found out this morning from show superintendent for our county fair that they are planning to have livestock shows - just unsure of the dates, so I have to say that gives us some hope and was good news to wake up to this morning. 
My kids have some 3 month old kids they want to show this summer and waiting to see what the pregnant does have (one due today another 15th), so maybe they can show babies from them later this summer. I've just been so worried about shows with so many cancellations.

I wanted to give some of the weaned kids their first baths today, but think we'll wait a few weeks. Instead they may be getting ears tattooed today instead lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Everyone looks great! Nice and healthy as always.
Good to hear you guys will still get to show. We are still holding our breath this way. But I took some of the middle kids to the sale yesterday and they are still the highest I have ever seen them. So I hope if they do cancel the prices at least stay as good so the kids can come close to breaking even if they can’t sell their wethers. The does it is what it is. 
So would you like to send your kids out this way to wash goats? Lol. Once this crazy wind passes (well it’s not too crazy compared to other places) I’m going to wash up all the weaning kids and turn the kids loose with the clippers so they can practice. It should be interesting lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good and so clean.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Jessica - I'm glad you got good prices! Hopefully they stay up. We are holding our breath as well. We know they are trying to plan some shows, but never know what will happen. At least gives us a little hope because honestly, after 2 area fairs cancelled I was losing hope. There is an ABGA show in late July that I help with and so far it's still a go, and state fair said no changes (mid August). 
Haha... it's hard to get my kids motivated to go out and wash goats. Yesterday was a great day for getting them out and getting them washed. I wish I could have gotten them clipped up - especially the bucks manes and tails lol! Scat will be harder to clean up because his hair likes to stand on end especially on his back/rump lol! 

Pam - Thanks! It was nice to see them clean after months of being dirty goats lol! That's why I had the camera on standby. I didn't see the boys this evening as my son fed them while I was getting the barn ready (getting ready to rain) but I can only imagine the boys are not clean anymore. Amazingly the 2 girls were still clean, I was shocked.


----------



## Oliveoil (Sep 3, 2019)

Around here they are saying our fairs will depend on what the state fair decides. So, holding our breath here too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh the boys look AMAZING! The yearling Willow. I just drooled.:hubbahubba: Way to go Mom! So glad some of the shows will be going on.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oliveoil - I pray your state fair is able to be held and county fair as well. With all of the craziness and everything else being cancelled, if your like us, this is the last chance of getting some kind of normal and getting to do something we enjoy. It will be a long summer if we don't have shows, and we will miss our goat families so much. Either way, I am sure we will find a way to safely get together. 

Moers - Thanks I appreciate it! The boys are coming along. It was funny how Scat was enjoying the bath! He kept looking down between his front legs at the water when my son was hosing him down to get him wet lol!
Willow is a nice doe, not a fancy show doe, but still very nice and I love watching her on the move. We're trying to get more condition on her. She's been fighting mites the last few weeks and developed a fungus on the back of her feet. It's getting better, but not quite there yet. If there are shows she'll be my daughter's showmanship goat  
I want my daughter to put them on show collars tomorrow...I will have to get video when she puts Aspen on a show collar... I'm thinking rodeo lol


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

They are looking nice and clean! I'm glad you can still have goat shows. Ours are reported as canceled...with little hope (if any) of opening again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

CaramelKittey said:


> They are looking nice and clean! I'm glad you can still have goat shows. Ours are reported as canceled...with little hope (if any) of opening again.


Thanks! I am sorry about your shows. It looks like your area was hit extremely hard with the virus, so sadly I can see them canceling most all public events for a while  A real shame. I'm praying the summer heat and sunshine will help get the virus under control a bit, or at least so people can do things outdoors.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

They look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We grabbed a few quick pictures of Bandit this afternoon as we get ready to find him a new home. He'd only been on a halter and led maybe 3-4 times - from barn to the weight scale and back. He's such a good boy, so good I grabbed a show collar and he was so good I was so proud of him! 
His sire is Scat. He is our youngest January born kid (1/26) and weighs right at 100lbs now.



















Got a video as well, this is all less than 10 minutes of being on a show collar - such a good boy! A real shame most shows are cancelled until later in the summer/fall, so my son won't get to show him as we need to start cutting back on goats. It'll break my heart to let this guy go.






My silly girl Tandy demanding my son pay attention to her









The Notorious trio...
Willow, Aspen and Mindy (mindy is Tandy's mom and Aspen's older sister - she's my tiny mama who was triplet/bottle raised runt - her kids are our biggest!


















My daughter getting the notorious trio started on the leaves...lol









Axel (Mindy's buckling) he kills me when he sleeps like this!









Rotten bums...



























No more pics!









We heard a bag....you must have cookies right? (sorry...I was fixing the trash bag lol)









The naughty Notorious trio....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! They all look great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.  :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol love the sleeping beauties. And the munching mamas. Your herd hss really grown. All look healthy & heavy!. Just gorgeous!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You  We adore these goofballs!


----------

